# Walking green bowl



## Paul Veerkamp (May 23, 2017)

Got a chance to turn 2 root balls. My new favorite wood. The one with the feet has a 30" span.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 17


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2017)

That is supercool and creative Paul! You must have a pretty big lathe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 23, 2017)

Cool! Love the root feet on that first one.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

That first one is out of site! I can't imagine spinning that thing, that takes a pair! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> That is supercool and creative Paul! You must have a pretty big lathe?


It is a custom built bowl machine as we call it. My grandfather built it in the 50's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> That first one is out of site! I can't imagine spinning that thing, that takes a pair! Tony


Easy on my bowl machine. Lol


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

I think we would all like to see the lathe!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> I think we would all like to see the lathe!


Lots of people have wanted to see the bowl machine. I have told everyone to come see it in person but no pictures. I would hate to see someone else with my grandfathers design. I will tell you this much, it only turns 3 rpm and a 5 yr old can turn a bowl. It also has an adapter to turn oval bowls and I have even turned a rock bowl.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Lots of people have wanted to see the bowl machine. I have told everyone to come see it in person but no pictures. I would hate to see someone else with my grandfathers design. I will tell you this much, it only turns 3 rpm and a 5 yr old can turn a bowl. It also has an adapter to turn oval bowls and I have even turned a rock bowl.



 I thought there were no secrets here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I thought there were no secrets here



Sorry, but I disagree.

Everyone is entitled to keep whatever they wish a secret -- and I'm sure many do without being as honest about it as Paul (they don't even tell you that they are keeping something secret from you.)

Kevin would never share the location of his Magic FBE Grotto; I know somebody who won't publicly post a finishing technique.

(If you meant it as a joke, my apologies for taking it seriously.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Sorry, but I disagree.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to keep whatever they wish a secret -- and I'm sure many do without being as honest about it as Paul (they don't even tell you that they are keeping something secret from you.)
> 
> ...



I think it was a joke, but here are my thoughts:

Everyone is certainly entitled to keep secrets if they feel that's best, I don't hold it against Paul at all. I would feel differently if it were me, but that's me. To me, I would want to share my Grandfather's creation with everyone, to me it would honor him. But we all have our own ways, none more right or wrong than the other. I admire Paul because, to him, keeping it secret is honoring him. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2017)

@duncsuss yes it was meant as a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @duncsuss yes it was meant as a joke.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

It's no secret if you want to come see it for yourself. For who ask how it will keep your interest up if I turn a half bowl or oval bowl. See it has you curious already. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

You know, OK isn't that far from here......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> You know, OK isn't that far from here......


Come on down. I will take you green Osage hunting. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2017)

Better pack a big gun Tony, I hear them Green Osages can be dangerous critters!

Oh... And, don't fergit your cammo goodies either, it'll help you sneak up on them!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 24, 2017)

Now you are telling all my secrets. Lol. Just don't tell him that's where snipe lay their eggs.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 24, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Now you are telling all my secrets. Lol. Just don't tell him that's where snipe lay their eggs.



Funny about the Snipe eggs. Back in the early 60's, I was in the Army and newly arrived in Germany, I was taken on a Snipe hunt. We all decided to split up to be able to get more Snipe. Well, I guess those other two guys got lost because I was back to the bivouac area at least 30 minutes before they. We also didn't catch any. Man, Snipe are elusive critters....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Seaba (May 24, 2017)

Those are way cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 6, 2017)

It turned out to be my favorite wood as well, after seeing your work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jun 6, 2017)

Strider said:


> It turned out to be my favorite wood as well, after seeing your work!


It is easy to work with. Love the colors too.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS (Jun 6, 2017)

Just happy Paul shares his awesome work with us. I'm sure we don't want to know some of Tclem's secrets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

